# M-STEN Rx~Pure Methylstenbolone



## heavyiron (Dec 5, 2012)

*M-STEN Rx - Pro-Anabolic Compound

* 






M-STEN Rx is an over the counter legal product that contains 10mg of pure Methylstenbolone per capsule. The raw materials were manufactured at a pharmaceutical company and then assembled in a GMP and FDA approved facility. Mass spectrometry has verified the purity and proven that M-STEN Rx does NOT contain ANY Superdrol contamination. This product is the real deal. No other previous Methylsten product has ever been this pure!

Methylstenbolone possesses an androgenic rating of 170 and a whopping anabolic rating of 660. Research dating back to the mid 1960's proves that Methylstenbolone has a greater relative muscle building effect than Anadrol or Dianabol. Methylstenbolone is an active and orally-bioavailable DHT-derived compound that resists metabolic breakdown. As a result, Methylstenbolone has a long acting pharmacokinetic profile and exceptional potency. It does not aromatize into any estrogenic compound and has no affinity for the progesterone receptor, so estrogen and progesterone receptor mediated side effects are unlikely.

The purest Methylsten product ever produced is now in stock at IronMagLabs!

*>>>IronMagLabsBodybuilding Supplements & Prohormones: M-Sten Rx*

*- Increases Lean Muscle Mass*
- Increases Strength & Power
- Helps with Cutting (getting lean)
- Does Not Aromatize (convert to estrogen)
- No Bloating or Water Retention 
- 10mg of pure Methylstenbolone per capsule

Please visit Henryv's blog on Methylstenbolone for a great article.

 *>>> http://www.totalflexblog.com/prohorm...yl-stenbolone/ *


----------



## Arnold (Dec 5, 2012)

*IronMagLabs* spent a lot of $ to get this compound made "clean", get it while it lasts! ~ IronMagLabs M-Sten Rx


----------



## MisterMak (Dec 5, 2012)

Anybody try this shit yet?  Sounds great other than my liver exploding.


----------



## longworthb (Dec 5, 2012)

^^^^complete newb. First do some research before u run your mouth. I ran sdmz 2 which has msten in it. Have u taken any oral steroids at all? Serious question


----------



## MisterMak (Dec 5, 2012)

Newb to the forum, not newb to the game.  I love IML products but my liver just needs a break.  Not going to discuss my use over the internet but yes, several orals.


----------



## longworthb (Dec 5, 2012)

Not going to discuss your use over the net? Lmao. Anyways back on topic. Msten is a damn good compound. I'd love to try it without the dmz in it but I'm already started my dbol kicker and mdht as my finisher so no orals for me for awhile. It wasn't very liver toxic. I don't have bloods to back that statement up but I've used enough to be able to tell when my liver is under some stress. After your break from orals I'd definitely recommend it bro


----------



## MisterMak (Dec 5, 2012)

I was not "talking shit" about Iron Mag Labs as you suggested.  I researched the compound and found it has some liver toxicity.  No big deal since all orals have some.  I was talking about my liver values and cholesterol not the effects of this compound.

This is the first I have heard of IML having this product.  I was interested to see if anyone had any real experience with the IML product, not some other underdosed product from other companies.  

I am not sure what your agenda is other than to "neg" people.


----------



## longworthb (Dec 5, 2012)

I didn't neg u if u go back and look bro lol. But like I said when I ran the dmz2.0 in my last test eq cycle it kept me tight and hard. Increased vascularity and strength increase. And like u said iml isn't going to be underdosed and they stand by there product. This version of msten was just released a few days ago but they do have some logs that are going to be coming up so keep an eye out


----------



## MisterMak (Dec 5, 2012)

Well, I just ordered some.  I will try it out when my cholesterol gets a little back to normal.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Dec 6, 2012)

I will do full labs after to see what changes if anything on 4 weeks of SDMZ 2.0....That will determine how eager I am to do it again...along with what kind of gains or changes I made while on it.


----------



## SUPERFLY1234 (Dec 6, 2012)

i do not trust over the counter gear. no testing, don't even know what's in it, i would use real gear. stufff that been around for more that 1 or 2 months. stuff like Dbol, anadrol,..ect. all of these gear has a a track record.


----------



## Saney (Dec 6, 2012)

I want some!


----------



## longworthb (Dec 6, 2012)

Oh oh me too.


----------



## oliolz (Dec 6, 2012)

longworthb said:


> ^^^^complete newb. First do some research before u run your mouth. I ran sdmz 2 which has msten in it. Have u taken any oral steroids at all? Serious question




that DMZ2.0 is potent - i ran it & strength and intensity was at an all time high


----------



## chucky1 (Dec 6, 2012)

IML always makes killer prods, always good experience and Id love to give this one a go...


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 7, 2012)

SUPERFLY1234 said:


> i do not trust over the counter gear. no testing, don't even know what's in it, i would use real gear. stufff that been around for more that 1 or 2 months. stuff like Dbol, anadrol,..ect. all of these gear has a a track record.


Methylsten has been around since the 1960's brother. 

This product was tested and was proven very pure.


----------



## longworthb (Dec 7, 2012)

SUPERFLY1234 said:


> i do not trust over the counter gear. no testing, don't even know what's in it, i would use real gear. stufff that been around for more that 1 or 2 months. stuff like Dbol, anadrol,..ect. all of these gear has a a track record.


Really? Ya cuz no one has ever faked gear


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Dec 7, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Methylsten has been around since the 1960's brother.
> 
> This product was tested and was proven very pure.



As much as it has been around for 50+ years its not easy to locate any info on it other than on BB'ing or PH forums. Even googlescholar only gives one account of it and its labelled "designer steroid" and they are only talking about detection in drug tests. In the short period of searching to find info on Methystenbolone or 2,17α-dimethyl-17β-hydroxy-5α-androst-1-en-3-one I find nothing but BB'ing related sources...nothing really good online to read about it for it being around for so long. All I have read is how toxic it is compared to other methylated orals...but again this is on other forums...Maybe you have links to places online with just drug info?


----------



## ecot3c inside (Dec 7, 2012)

IML don't sell shit.. So if it's shit your looking for go to GNC, I'm sure google search can tell you all about muscletechs newest craze.


----------



## blergs. (Dec 7, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Methylsten has been around since the 1960's brother.
> 
> This product was tested and was proven very pure.



AGREED!

I have only had quality from IML! They would not put out a shit product!


----------



## SUPERFLY1234 (Dec 7, 2012)

longworthb said:


> Really? Ya cuz no one has ever faked gear



and yes are the expert on this. you ran your test on this new pill prince is pushing?


----------



## longworthb (Dec 7, 2012)

Not pure sten but yes I've ran it   There's a ton of guys on here that ran dmz 2 and loved it. Not sure what ur getting at here


----------



## unclem (Dec 7, 2012)

ill be getting this " ph" yeah, asap its got a great chemical structure guys. get it while its still on shelves as i think this will go fast. i love gear and "ph". if it comes from IML no need to worry about potency. all boards i looked at said this about IML other products.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 8, 2012)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> As much as it has been around for 50+ years its not easy to locate any info on it other than on BB'ing or PH forums. Even googlescholar only gives one account of it and its labelled "designer steroid" and they are only talking about detection in drug tests. In the short period of searching to find info on Methystenbolone or 2,17α-dimethyl-17β-hydroxy-5α-androst-1-en-3-one I find nothing but BB'ing related sources...nothing really good online to read about it for it being around for so long. All I have read is how toxic it is compared to other methylated orals...but again this is on other forums...Maybe you have links to places online with just drug info?



Post #1, link #2 is technical data with referrences.

References
[1] Vida J.: Androgens and Anabolic Agents. Academic Press, New York (1969) p. 212.
[2] Acta Endocrinol 1966 53 627-634 & 635-643
[3] J. Org. Chem., 1962, 27 (1), pp 248-253
[4] Test results IDS mass tabs - ThermoLife International Forums
[5] Affidavit for bodybuilding.com raid: image 1, image 2, image 3
[6] Steroids 74 (2009) 172-197
[7] J. Steroid Biochem. Mol. Biol. 115 (2009) 44-61.
[8] J. Steroid Biochem. Mol. Biol. 101 (2006) 161-178.
[9] Antaeus Labs: A few words on the hepatotoxicity of 17a-methylated androgens/anabolics


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 12, 2012)

Bump for the purest Methylsten ever created!


----------



## Flathead (Jan 23, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> Bump for the purest Methylsten ever created!



I'm on week 2 with a Halo stacker & it's top notch!!


----------



## AlphaMaleDawg (Jan 23, 2013)

I will begin using it on Sunday as I was given it to log. I very much look forward to putting on serious size gains with it.


----------



## Flathead (Jan 24, 2013)

AlphaMaleDawg said:


> I will begin using it on Sunday as I was given it to log. I very much look forward to putting on serious size gains with it.



Look forward to hearing about your progress!!


----------



## Mike Arnold (Jan 24, 2013)

AlphaMaleDawg said:


> I will begin using it on Sunday as I was given it to log. I very much look forward to putting on serious size gains with it.





I look forward to it.  I just finished my 30 day cycle and gave a review in another thread.


----------



## Pharmacologist (Jan 25, 2013)

I can't wait to start my log of it!! IML always has very clean and very POTENT products!


----------



## Mike Arnold (Jan 26, 2013)

SUPERFLY1234 said:


> i do not trust over the counter gear. no testing, don't even know what's in it, i would use real gear. stufff that been around for more that 1 or 2 months. stuff like Dbol, anadrol,..ect. all of these gear has a a track record.



No testing?  IML does lab testing on all their products.  With IML, you get exactly what you pay for...with UGL gear, it can be anything!

If by "testing" you mean you don't know how well it will work...we know that information as well.  Numerous people have now run this drug from both IML and previous companies, starting at least 6 months ago.  We have quite a few reviews out there now with all sorts of dosing ranges.  So, we know exactly how it works.

On top of that, this drug WAS tested way back in the 60's by U.S. researchers, who determined it was 3X as myotropic (muscle-building) as Dianbol, per mg.  There was ZERO doub this drug outperformed Dianbol in their eyes...and now with more BB'rs using it in this day and age, that "fact" is now indisputable.  It is definitely stronger than Dianabol...by a good margin.  It also outperformed Anadrol, mg per mg, by a significant margin.

So, if you want to talk about trust...then IML's Methylstenbolone is more "trustworthy" in every way that matters.  This includes lab testing every batch of raw material for purtity and potency, clinical research proving its superiority as a muscle builder, and real-world reviews confirming the researcher's claims.  That's trust!  Now...let me tell you what is NOT trust!  Ordering from most UGL's, as few do any type of product testing...and many have no quality control measures in place at all!  I won't even mention that fact UGL AAS are illegal and could be intercepted every time an intl order is placed.  The seller could also operate under poor ethical standards, as you have no idea who these people are in most cases...so if they want to sell something they know is shit or bunk altogether, how are you going to know that prior to ordering?  There are a million more reasons why IML's M-Sten is more "trustworthy" than your typical UGL bought bottle of D-bol, but I don't feel like typing anymore right now.


----------



## "TheFuture" (Feb 13, 2013)

Ok... So I have been a big fan of adding dbol to kickstart cycles for such a long time now. Why, well because it just seems to work.
I have used other products from IML including the old metha-drol and s-dmz all have been great as a kick start to my cycles/blasts.

I been reading up on this new M-sten and it seems its stronger than dbol (3x) mg per mg for muscle building.
I guess my question is what would be a comparable dose to say, 50-75mg Dbol/day..and what kind of results would I see compared to dbol, such as strength and weight gain?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## "TheFuture" (Feb 13, 2013)

"TheFuture" said:


> Ok... So I have been a big fan of adding dbol to kickstart cycles for such a long time now. Why, well because it just seems to work.
> I have used other products from IML including the old metha-drol and s-dmz all have been great as a kick start to my cycles/blasts.
> 
> I been reading up on this new M-sten and it seems its stronger than dbol (3x) mg per mg for muscle building.
> ...




**So I just saw that a new formula of Metha-Drol will be coming out soon, including the M-sten (Methylstenbolone) instead of SD. I might just have to wait for this to come out and pick up a bottle. I love the old Methadrol but with it now including m-sten, hmmm, I'm liking this!


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 13, 2013)

"TheFuture" said:


> **So I just saw that a new formula of Metha-Drol will be coming out soon, including the M-sten (Methylstenbolone) instead of SD. I might just have to wait for this to come out and pick up a bottle. I love the old Methadrol but with it now including m-sten, hmmm, I'm liking this!


The new Blackstone Labs Metha-Drol with pure M-STEN is going to be amazing!

BLACKSTONE LABS METHA-DROL EXTREME Profile (updated 2013)


----------



## Saney (Feb 13, 2013)

Whoa^


----------



## Mike Arnold (Feb 13, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> The new Blackstone Labs Metha-Drol with pure M-STEN is going to be amazing!
> 
> BLACKSTONE LABS METHA-DROL EXTREME Profile (updated 2013)



Yes, it will be.


----------



## Russel B (Mar 8, 2013)

can you stack this with Havoc Epi?


----------



## Mike Arnold (Mar 8, 2013)

Russel B said:


> can you stack this with Havoc Epi?



I don't see any need to do so.  What is your reason for inquiring?  Methadrol is already so strong, with 25 mg of oral steroid per cap (15 mg Domethazine & 10 mg M-Sten) that adding Epi to it wouldn't make much of a dufference.  Besides, adding another fairly toxic methyl would be a bit much.  It could be done, but I would not do it without some liver suppprt. Regardless, I think it is a waste of time.


----------



## Pharmacologist (Mar 8, 2013)

^^agreed 100%, listen to this man!


----------



## Russel B (Mar 9, 2013)

Mike Arnold said:


> I don't see any need to do so.  What is your reason for inquiring?  Methadrol is already so strong, with 25 mg of oral steroid per cap (15 mg Domethazine & 10 mg M-Sten) that adding Epi to it wouldn't make much of a dufference.  Besides, adding another fairly toxic methyl would be a bit much.  It could be done, but I would not do it without some liver suppprt. Regardless, I think it is a waste of time.



i have some leftover Havoc epi tabs and i thought i might use it after the 4wk cycle for an additional 1-2 wks... just a thought. thanks


----------

